# Tv hyundai con falla multiple



## moonwalker (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola gran comunidad de electronicos... necesito una ayuda urgente en ese televisor Hyundai  de 29 pulgadas el cual se dañó por un relámpago. cuando llegó a mi taller, no encendía, revisé la fuente de alimentación y me di cuenta  que el integrado regulador de voltaje estaba en corto, lo reemplacé y también un diodo de alta velocidad que estaba en corto el cual  rectifica hacia el tranformador driver que maneja la base del transistor horizontal. medí el transistor horizontal C5148 el cual no es propiamente un transistor comun horizontal sino un NPN y esta bien y aun lo reemplacé por otro. al encender el TV no abre la pantalla  tomé todas las tensiones en el +b las salidas del flyback y todo esta ok, cambié condensadores en el vertical en el area de la salida horizontal y nada.  ahi les adjunto las imágenes del tv hyundai y el comportamiento que tiene en su imagen. no sé que hacer con este tv será que se dañó el jungla??? o el yugo??  gracias por su colaboración y pronta ayuda y espero atentamente sus respuestas . thank you.



aqui esta las fotos del tv hyundai y la imagen al ser encendido... otra cosa al conectar el tv se enciende el LED del standby y el tv se enciende automáticamente. gracias


----------



## masaru (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola , cuando le entra un rayo los daños pueden ser muy grandes. A veces el Tv. no tiene solución. 
Tambien se ve afectada la lógica. Deberías controlar el Pin Power ON y ver si cambia de estado.
Por la foto que madaste , daría la impresion que de es un formato 16/9 . El problema podría estar en el contral de ancho y la fuente de alimentación ; que estaría entregando menos tensión. Las tensiones del sec. del Fly no alcanzarían a alimentar el ampli vertical o la jungla no entrega el pulso completo del vertical pues solo amplifica 1/2 pantalla. 
Suerte !!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2011)

Malas respuestas Masaru, ya que por lo general los veticales se alimentan del flyback

Moon
Cuando un TV sufre este tipo de daños hay que seguir una serie de pasos que no difieren a los que se manifientan frente a una rotura de horizontal y más si la fuente esta involucrada en los daños.

No lo  tomea a mal pero es una torpeza frecuente de los técnicos no ensayar la fuente para ver si funciona y probarla conectada al resto del equipo ya que este puede resultar gravemente dañado.

La fuente debe ensayarse de manera aislada y hasta no lograr su correcto funcionamiento no conectar al resto del equipo.

Para ello debes trabajar con el diagrama a tu lado, porque si no sabes cual es la tensión nominal del +B de horizontal como puedes saber que esta ok?

Por otro lado error de concepto al decir que el TR de horizontal no es uno propio de para horizontal
Debes leer más y entender mejor, los tansisotes para horizontal pueden o no llevar el diodo interno más la resistencias.

Por lo general en los equipos de más de 21" suele utilzarse esta configuración, el diodo esta en el circuito externo ya que si este no existe el transitor resultaria dañado, porque externo? por lo general para poder aprovechar y hacer la correcciòn E-O en la llamada "modulación a diodo" en el cual es muy común el TEA2031A, entre otros(solo a modo de ejemplo) por lo cual sin esquema no sabras como se realiza.

Postea el modelo del aparato


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 25, 2011)

mmm ok dentro de un ratico voy a darles el modelo gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 25, 2011)

hola pandacba este es el modelo del televisor HYUNDAI 29 PULGADAS MODELO : M68LSK185X91


----------



## masaru (Nov 26, 2011)

Por favor Pandi lee bien el post. antes de hacer un comentario personal. Gracias.


Moonwalker eso parece un codigo de un tubo y no el de un TV.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 26, 2011)

hola MASARU gracias por tu respuesta bueno voy a buscar bien el modelo del tv porque eso me lo dictaron poor telefono gracias hermano


----------



## tonterick (Nov 27, 2011)

revisaste el yugo, revisaste el filamento de la pantalla  .¿tiene audio pero no imagen ? o sencillamente no parte el tv aunque ya cambiaste todos los componentes quemados -si tiene audio pero no te da imagen sube el screen del fly back ,revisate el voltaje del filamento suponiendo que es de trc ,recuerda que si le llego un rayo se puede haber quemado la pantalla .


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2011)

Lo que comente esta basado en la primera parte de tu post masaru.


*Moonwaker*
El modelo del TV se encuentra en la tapa del equipo, si te fijas en la placa en algunos de sus bordes puede estar un codigo que identifica el chaiss del mismo


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 28, 2011)

hola a todos gracias por su respuestas, tonterick el tv no hace nada no tiene audio solamente así como lo puedes ver en las imágenes que adjunté. les cuento que no encuentro ningún tipo de modelo en la tapa del TV sólo ese serial que anoté y ahora este HET-29N04... del resto no tiene mas nada... gracias de antemano por su atención. espero su ayuda. ah otra cosa el tubo TRC enciende automáticamente apenas de conecta el cordón de alimentación de 110. chau saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

proba cambiándole la epprom o regrabandola ,es muy comun que los datos de la epprom se corrompan con una descarga,si podes entrar al modo servis mejor

casi siempre cuando el tv enciende ni bien le conectas la corriente sin que ayas apretado la tecla power es la memoria


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2011)

tonterick dijo:


> revisaste el yugo, revisaste el filamento de la pantalla  .¿tiene audio pero no imagen ? o sencillamente no parte el tv aunque ya cambiaste todos los componentes quemados -si tiene audio pero no te da imagen sube el screen del fly back ,revisate el voltaje del filamento suponiendo que es de trc ,recuerda que si le llego un rayo se puede haber quemado la pantalla .



recuerda que si le llego un rayo se puede haber quemado la pantalla .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> recuerda que si le llego un rayo se puede haber quemado la pantalla .



jo jo jo 
 lo repito es la epprom


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 29, 2011)

chicos gracias por su ayuda voy a cambiar la memoria eprom y hablamos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

El efecto que te hace en la pantalla indican dos cosas que el barrido horizontal no cubre la pantalla, que la corrección E-O esta fallando(efecto almohadilla) y que el verticla tambièn falla, deja ver meno de la mitad por eso parece un trapecio, la falta de ancho se puede debe a: +B muy elevado, frecuencia de horizontal fuera de rango, capacitores de HV asociados al horizontal abiertos.

El echo que encienda en forma inmediata no siempre indica una epron dañada, ya que el micro puede estar muerto y el transistor que habilila la jungla o el propio horizontal en corto, en tales condiciones arranca con solo conectar la energia....

Lo primero sera verificar  la fuente, y lograr que sus tensiones sean la indicadas por el fabricante en su manual de servicio de la unidad, verificando luego que las subtenciones esten presentes, 5V o 3V3 según sea el caso, lo que obliga si o si a trabajar con el esquema minimamente sin el es hacerlo con una venda en los ojos



Alguién dijo que se quema la pantalla por un rayo? la verdad me he reido de buena gana, llevo reparado varias decenas de miles de TV's, con lo que he visto no poca cantidad de equipos afectados por un rayo o falla en la linea electrica y en el peor de los casos lo que salia sin daños era la pantalla.

Teniamos un cable en una localidad cercana a la ciudad, y cada vez que habia tormenta sabia que el dia venia complicado porque el trabajo se aumentaba exponencialmente imaginar que el rayo cayo en el troncal del cable y aunque este estaba apagado entro por el sintonizador.......... pero la pantalla......


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 30, 2011)

gracias pandacba por tu respuesta y tu explicacion y a los demas tambien bueno cambiaré el micro. ah y otra cosa panda cambié los condensadores de alta tension de la etapa HV y cambié los condensadores del vertical y el mismo integrado vertical, y el horizontal está bueno porque se le reemplazó por uno nuevo. thank you very much


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2011)

y no probaste primero la epprom antes de cambiar el micro??????


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 30, 2011)

hola rey julien mira si ya cambié el eprom y nada hermano...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2011)

*antes del micro yo revisaría el jungla*



moonwalker dijo:


> hola rey julien mira si ya cambié el eprom y nada hermano...



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 30, 2011)

mmmm si por eso voy a cambiar el micro hermano de madagascar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2011)

el tv ese tiene
micro-jungla todo en un solo chip ???? o tiene el jungla separado del micro ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El efecto que te hace en la pantalla indican dos cosas que el barrido horizontal no cubre la pantalla, que la corrección E-O esta fallando(efecto almohadilla) y que el verticla tambièn falla, deja ver meno de la mitad por eso parece un trapecio, la falta de ancho se puede debe a: +B muy elevado, frecuencia de horizontal fuera de rango, capacitores de HV asociados al horizontal abiertos.
> 
> El echo que encienda en forma inmediata no siempre indica una epron dañada, ya que el micro puede estar muerto y el transistor que habilila la jungla o el propio horizontal en corto, en tales condiciones arranca con solo conectar la energia....
> 
> ...



Amigo, haber si entendi bien... "El echo que encienda en forma inmediata no siempre indica una epron dañada, ya que el micro puede estar muerto y el transistor que habilila la jungla o el propio horizontal en corto, en tales condiciones arranca con solo conectar la energia...."

Es posible que pueda encender un TV, con la salida horizontal en corto?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, haber si entendi bien...
> 
> Es posible que pueda encender un TV, con la salida horizontal en corto?


si la salida horizontal esta en corto ,el tv no enciende


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 2, 2011)

hola rey julien...el jungla y el micro vienen separados: jungla LA7676828N Y EL MICRO LC863440C.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

LA7676828N ese jungla ,busca info sobre el jungla medí si tiene señal la salida vertical ,antes que el micro yo revisaría ese ic ,el LA7676828N


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Que parte no se entemdio? el horizontal arranca, antes de cambiar jungla ni micro ni memoria solcionar el vertical la fuente que seguro esta baja o no ven que no da el ancho y también la corrección E-O, ya lo mencione pero nada, si no arreglan eso cabien lo que cambien no habra pantalla completa ni a palos.

Si tiene un circuito de corrección E-W no lleva diodo el transistor de horizontal ya que en el impreso hay dos y se los utilza a su vez para modular  y corregir el efecto almoadilla o coreccíon E-W(E-O), cuando falta ancho pasan dos cosas, o la fuente esta baja o se abrio un capacitor de HV en la zona del horizontal.

Vamos media pila, si ya lo huberas echo, tendiras al menos pantalla completa, despues veremos que sucede con la imagen 

Majestad estuvo veviendo? de donde le salieron hermanos? tenga cuidado que le querran usurpar el trono...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Pasame todos los CI que lleva, fuente(si es con CI) micro jungla, vertical, audio, etc para ver si lo ubico ya que tengo una gran variedad de chaiss chinos y es la forma de ubicarlos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

cuales hermanos panda?????quien quiere usurpar el trono????


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Fijate en el post 18 y en el 20, te llamaron hermano...... se viene nublado.... y oscuro....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2011)

hermano en caracas es como decir che en buenos aires o como decir culiado en cordoba


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Nooooooo ni ahi te fuiste al jora............
Eso termino lo utilzan la gente de baja cultura, no nada que ver, hablar de ese modo quedas escrachado socialmente esa muy mal visto

Por aqui tambièn se utilza el termino hno de la misma manera y tiene otra consonancia

ese vocablo aca es un vulgarismo, ojo con lo que la TV muestra, no hay que equivocarse



Cierto personaje local le adoptaron ustedes ese termino, cuando aca se escucho nos queriamos matar!!!!, como se va expresar asi se escuchaba..... como te digo es un vulgarismo, 
Si te derigis a cualquiera aca en esos terminos, se te arma, ya que se lo toma como un insulto, es un termino ofensivo y menoscabador nada que que ver con decir hermano o che, aca tambien es comun el che y nadie se ofende, el termino hermano un poco menos aceptado porque es como un confianzudo y el otro directamente un puntapie a las starlipes, no olvidate!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

culpale al tinelli y al don juez el politico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2011)

el che, hermano y culiado quieras o no es lo mismo que vos no lo uses esta bien. 

Lamentablemente es lo mismo por supuesto que no esta bien hablar así es poco protocolar, pero si las tres significan los mismo y nadie en pleno siglo 21 te etiqueta por decir hermano, che o como a mi "pibe" es ser un poco racista solo porque tienen una jerga en su asentó,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

en-realidad no me molesta,entiendo que si me llaman así es porque no tienen suficiente cultura y/o educación,uno tiene que adaptarse  ,tampoco uno va por la vida enojado por si te dijeron tal o cual cosa,
muchas veces lo que para nosotros significa un insulto,para ellos no ,todo depende del contexto de la conversación.
lean esto 
http://www.enbuenasmanos.com/articulos/muestra.asp?art=2362



sstc dijo:


> el che, hermano y culiado quieras o no es lo mismo que vos no lo uses esta bien.
> 
> Lamentablemente es lo mismo por supuesto que no esta bien hablar así es poco protocolar, pero si las tres significan los mismo y nadie en pleno siglo 21 te etiqueta por decir hermano, che o como a mi "pibe" es ser un poco racista solo porque tienen una jerga en su asentó,



en el caso de el ''che pibe'' no ay que molestarse porque ellos ganan ,dejalos que piensen que ganaron,total uno sabe quien es ,solo ay que ser muy observador asi uno va conociendo los bueyes


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

sstc dijo:


> el che, hermano y culiado quieras o no es lo mismo que vos no lo uses esta bien.
> 
> Lamentablemente es lo mismo



La tercer palabra no es lo mismo, aqui ya que se la utiiza en general en forma despectiva,
Utilizar el che es archicomún, el utilzar hermano es un poco más de querer acortar distancias, pero la otra es un insulto, lo entiendas o no y no se utilza salvo como indique, por personas de baja cultura

No podes decirme que no porque yo vivo en la ciudad de Córdoba, de alli el cba de mi nick asi que debo saber algo no te parece sstc?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

bueno por acá no es insulto panda .todo depende como lo veas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Aparte SSTC no entendiste nada, porque cuando le dije a su majestad que se le habian colando unos hnos y que pelgraba su reino, tiene que ver con unas chanzas que nosotros hacemos y nada que ver con lo que estas opinando. Si yo le dijo a su majestad que se cuide que garras lo va llevar a la zona de barbarie sabe a que me refiero.

En pocas palabras lo estaba cargando, es algo habitual entre nosotros, que entenderias si te preguntan si viste al gato sin esteroides? su majestas puede contestar perfectamente a eso, Due también, Cacho, Uro, Garras, el amigo de garras mi coterraneo, y otros más. Trata de concocernos un poco más lo cual no se hace de un di para el otro

Majestad, finalmente salio el edicto prohibiendo el uso del rebenque? o una ley para que rebe no lo rebenquee?





el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno por acá no es insulto panda .todo depende como lo veas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Aquie en bajo mundillo no, pero fuera de el, es tomado como lo que es,

Si vas por el centro y le decis a otro o a otra che c....., si es mujer te dejan un ojo negro de una y encima teminas tras las rejas por contravención....

Si es varón, y pueden pasar muchas cosa, desde que se te recontra acuerdan mal de toda tu famailia, que termines horizontal y encima si te ve un uniformado pudes terminar complicado

Haceme caso, alla es alla, aca es aca, y la mole, es un hombre sencillo sin mucha instrucción, por eso que nadie dice nada porque es querido y se le perdona por eso y lo anterior, pero creeme que cuando lo escuchabamos hablar nos queriamos morir, porque eso no nos representa tal cual, no tiene nada que ver con la idiosinracia del cordobés

Lo mismo pasa con el cuarteto, esta muy emparentado con las clases sociales, si bien tiene sus origenes aqui no representa a toda la ciudad ni toda la provincia, hoy en dia un poco más aceptado, pero lamentablemente ha sufrido una involución, hace un par de decadas sufrio tal evolución, dejando de lado ese horrible sonido monocorde y letras horribles, para dar paso a temas elaborados en las letras en la música y de muy buenas voces pero tras desaparecer este gruo hubo como una regresión

No a todo el mundo le gusta el cuarteto y ni mucho menos se siente identificado con el para nada, como te dije es una cuestión cultural que esta estrechamente emparentado con las clases sociales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

mi esposa se llama rebeca por eso lo del rebenque ,según los muchachos ella me faja ,algunos de los muchachos que nombro panda ,los conoces del otro foro sstc
y panda acá no paso nada,entiendo que  el amigo sstc si entendió todo y solo expuso su punto de vista
tan balido como los de su majestad y el resto del grupo y compañeros

no veo lo que no entendió,
su majestad no entender al panda ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2011)

Señor panda esta el privado es por donde nos conocemos...  y no creo que ser cordobes te de el derecho a decir como es toda la Argentina y si opino es porque me considero una persona mayor con la capacidad de no tener que lamer botas para tener que pedir permiso.

Lo de cul...  ya te dije puede que si es tu vicion, pero no espongas lenguas raras de como es nuestro pais...

mira Panda solo relajate y dejate llevar por su Majestad ♪♫ escuchas seeeeee sep ♫♪... ♫  ♪

Por otra parte señor Rey Julien sep los conosco a los otros señores y creo que ellos a mi... el mundo es chico en internet


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

su majestad declara bla bla y bla bla bla ¡¡¡¡¡





tranquilos tranquilos muchachos





sstc dijo:


> Por otra parte señor Rey Julien sep los conosco a los otros señores y creo que ellos a mi... el mundo es chico en internet



siii semos pocos ,unite a nuestro grupo,el de válvulas y los jinetes 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/lcgdllm-cuatro-ginetes-libertad-mental/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/tecnologias-valvulares/


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Donde esta garras y el gato chico? asi el núcleo original esta completo, ya se han olvidado de nuestras pillerias que haciamos seguido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

el gato chico anda en la mina y garras ni idea,jugando a sus pc-juegos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

si bien es un game-adicto, me huele que luego de su recuperación hay una minina, quien lo atendio cuando estuvo en cama?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Donde esta garras y el gato chico? asi el núcleo original esta completo, ya se han olvidado de nuestras pillerias que haciamos seguido
> si bien es un game-adicto, me huele que luego de su recuperación hay una minina, quien lo atendio cuando estuvo en cama?



no es temporada de gatos  jajajajajaj


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2011)

Se que Cesar (anajesusa el cordobes) anda trabajando con su arduino (es a eso lo que dicen que esta jugando su video game) esta en el otro foro...  Che me anoto en los grupos si no les molesta

posdata: nunca entreguen un trabajo y esperen por el pago son las 06:53 p.m. 03/12/2011 y no hay cuerpo. Digo me voy a hacer un mango con un trabajito este fin de semana.
 Que es mejor para las correa de la bandeja de un DVD ¿el aceite o el talco?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

talco para la correa y vaselina semi-liquida para el mecanismo¡¡¡¡
cesar es el vampiro (anajesusa el profesor cordobes)
el gato chico es ángel y garras es ángel,pero son dos ángeles


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola pandacba y rey julien jajajajaj no se en que conversacion andan y aqui en VENEZUELA, CARACAS su capital, decirle a una persona HERMANO es una  manera de expresar respeto y amistad,... panda y rey julien gracias por sus comentarios yo les voy a pasar todos los codigos de los integrados. gracias y saludos... julien de donde eres??? jajajaj hablamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

el rey julien es de madagascar claro esta   
pero mi otro yo es argentino


> HERMANO es una manera de expresar respeto y amistad,


también acá significa lo mismo,aunque no es muy usado,
los que si lo usan mucho son los cristianos,para referirse entre ellos como miembros de su comunidad/iglesia/


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

ja el rey tiene su propio páramo en argentina, tiene su propio reino...





sstc dijo:


> Se que Cesar (anajesusa el cordobes) anda trabajando con su arduino (es a eso lo que dicen que esta jugando su video game) esta en el otro foro...



No era para ti la pregunta asi que respondiste cualquiera.............





sstc dijo:


> Que es mejor para las correa de la bandeja de un DVD ¿el aceite o el talco?



Perdón Técnico o Cambiapiezas?????


Vos queres? 
que la correa tenga traccion? utiliza talco
Que la correa patine???? metele aceite.....

Cuando la correa no esta estirada pero carece de tracción, limpiar ambas poleas con alcohol isopropílico, a la correa, con una lija al agua de la más fina, quitarle la capa dura(las caras que rozan contra las poleas) limpiar con el isopropílico, probar sobre una bolsita de nylon si resbala con una suave presión repetir la operación, si la tracciona esta ok, armar y si fuere necesrio entalcar

La capa dura tapa los poros de la goma y por ello no se adhiere a las poleas

(esto es tema de aprendiz en nuestro taller)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

panda y la lija al agua se pasa en seco o mojado?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

la pasas en seco, luego con genero enbevido en alcohol isopropilico completas la limipeza


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

la pregunta era en broma ,,,,viste como las propagandas de la tv (esas de compre ya llame ya)
hoo jon y puedo exprimir naranjas?
si y sacaras mas jugo nutritivo y etc,etc,etc
me mataba la propaganda del viejo y la muchacha y su maquina de jugos jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

Lo del aceite es por el técnico anterior le puso ese aceite de maquina por todo el DVD pensando que la bandeja no salía porque estaba trabada y es que la banda estaba gastada y como era fin de semana yo no tenia repuesto entonces limpie toda la zona y le agregue talco, Lo que me llamo la atención tu forma de  responde: No era para ti la pregunta así que respondiste cualquiera...
Que ironía porque tu también te metiste, la respuesta y pregunta era para el rey...

Pensé que los pandas no mordían si voy al zoo no les doy de comer ni loco 





el-rey-julien dijo:


> panda y la lija al agua se pasa en seco o mojado?



 nunca me puse a pensar en eso


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

yo hice la pregunta sobre esas personas, no julien ya que tiene que ver al grupo que juntos gestionamos.....
por otro lado porque crees que le dicen "lija al agua"
no te hara mal pensar de ven en cuando...........

Como se divertiria el gran gato con lo de morder, moriria de risa........ queres unirte al grupo, pero mostas que sos muy tiernito, una sola entrada a la barbarie y huiras desesperado.............


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

los pandas solo muerden si andan faltos de banbu,como en córdoba no ay bambu,,,anda a tacuara nomas jo jo jo 


			
				sstc dijo:
			
		

> nunca me puse a pensar en eso


es que su majestad siempre sale con ocurrencias muy raras,por ejemplo,suele preguntar detalles que nadie preguntaría,por miedo al ridículo. su majestad no teme al ridículo ¡¡¡¡¡¡
es que los genios semos incomprendidos sstc,
sstc si el panda te molesta ya mismo creo un decreto real de su majestad y lo ponemos a dieta jo,juas,juas
ustedes dos no saben lo su majestad sabe , que van a terminar siendo grandes amigos esto son solo roces de dos grandes personas que saben mucho de electrónica,es pasión por la electrónica y se nota en las discusiones acaloradas,es la viva imagen de una reunión de amigos argentinos,terminan todos a las puteadas,pero al próximo viernes terminan comiendo el asado todos junto.y todo vuelve a empezar ,,,,,
opinion de su majestad el rey julien,rey de todas las cosas


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

majestad majestuosa portese bien, que no lo voy a salvar cuando el gran felino lo meta a la barbarie y encima puede que doña lemur reciba un rebenque cibernético y un scanner portatil para que vea todo lo queesta pensando y en quien jejejejeje jijijijijiji


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> yo hice la pregunta sobre esas personas, no julien ya que tiene que ver al grupo que juntos gestionamos.....
> por otro lado porque crees que le dicen "lija al agua"
> no te hara mal pensar de ven en cuando...........
> 
> Como se divertiria el gran gato con lo de morder, moriria de risa........ queres unirte al grupo, pero mostas que sos muy tiernito, una sola entrada a la barbarie y huiras desesperado...



lo que esta en rojo ya lo sabia 
y no le temo al tigre le temo al panda

y no me va a pasar nada si llevo fernet 







el-rey-julien dijo:


> su majestad no teme al ridículo
> es que los genios semos incomprendidos sstc,
> sstc si el panda te molesta ya mismo creo un decreto real de su majestad y lo ponemos a dieta jo,juas,juas



Yo tampoco le temo al ridiculo. Lo de genio me suena a otro foro. Y lo de dieta no me hagar recordar que yo lo estoy y me agarran unos hambres y mas cuando dices de hacer un asado, en estas fiesta no perdono a nadie...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

al que pusieron a dieta es a mi,me quitaron la sal,,ya ni comer nada se puede¡¡

y ???? estamos esperando mas datos de ese tv¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2011)

sep, habeas corpus


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

habra que hacer limpieza, en cualquiermomento pasa la escoba y esto va a F:29 y todo por culpa de un IC2!!!!!


----------

